# How many different breeds do you have?



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

Just a fun question. 

For those of you with more than one cat, how many different breeds do you have (for the purposes of this question Domestics are considered one breed)?

My answer:

I'm waiting on my new kitty to be old enough to come home. She's a Burmese.
I have a sneaking suspicion that I'll be getting her a buddy pretty quickly. I saw an adorable little Siamese at one of the local shelters who keeps tugging at my heart. So likely two breeds.

How about you?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have one mini-Panther and two Calibratz.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I have one purebred Ragdoll and one Ragdoll/Persian mix. So, I think that's 1.5!


----------



## Vivien (Jun 29, 2011)

I have 3 breeds. 2 DSH, 2 BSH and 1 Maine ****.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Vivien said:


> I have 3 breeds. 2 DSH, 2 BSH and 1 Maine ****.


What's a BSH?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

British shorhair?


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep BSH would be british shorthair..
I have two generic moggies.(non purebred cats here in the UK)


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 2 DSH and 1 purebred ragdoll 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

I'm currently catless but my favorite breeds (which I plan on obtaining one by one) are sphynx, savannah's and bengal's. First up, the lovely bald sphynx!!! :crazy


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

2 Maine Coons and 1 Manx


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Four domestic shorthairs, my favorite


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

None of my six are registered and that suits me just fine!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

2 Ragdoll Clowns, 2 Incredibly Handsome DMH's


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I had 6 cats in my entire life, and they are of 5 different breeds! 

My current two cats are Birman and Siberian. My first ever cat was a domestic shorthair. Then I got 2 Persians, and one British longhair for a short while :luv


----------



## Graco22 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have 7, all Devon Rex. But someday I want a Selkirk, an American Wirehair and a Sphynx.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have 2 DSH. I never owned any other cat breed.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

1 Maine **** and 1 DSH.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I have 1 Balinese and 1 Javanese.


----------

